# Grafikkarte f?r UWQHD



## speedy2520 (6. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe vor zukünftig auf einem 21:9 1440p Monitor zu zocken. Wird vermutlich einer mit 144Hz werden, da ich mich da bereits dran gewöhnt habe. Allerdings müssen die 144Hz noch nicht voll ausgeschöpft werden!

Mein aktuelles Setup:
Mainboard: Z87-G43 Gaming (MS-7816)
Prozessor: I7-4790k
Aktuell noch die GTX 970
dazu 16GB RAM
und ein 700W Netzteil.

Wie gesagt suche ich eine Grafikkarte mit der ich in UWQHD (3440 x 1440) bei folgenden Spielen so auf 60-100Hz komme.
- F1 2020
- Forza Horizon 4
- CoD
- Anno 1800
- CS, LoL, Rocket League....

 In 2-3 Jahren will ich eh einen neuen Rechner kaufen, also muss die GPU und der Rest nur bis dahin durchhalten.
Ich persönlich tendiere zur RX 5700XT. Was meint ihr? 
Mehr als 400€ möchte ich nicht ausgeben!

Und was meint ihr zum Thema _Bottleneck_ mit der Kombi aus meiner CPU und einer RX 5700XT?

Lg Niko


----------



## Batze (6. November 2020)

Für 2-3 Jahren ist die RX 5700XT eine sehr gute Wahl. Und wohl noch darüber hinaus.

In F1 2020 kommst du da um die 100 fps.
In Forza Horizon 4 >75 fps.
In CS, LoL, Rocket League.... teils weit über 100 fps.
In Anno 1800 um die 50 fps. Nicht wundern, der Titel hat bei Max Details sehr Hohe Anforderungen, aber mehr als 40+ fps brauchste da auch nicht, ist ja kein Shooter. Allerdings ist Anno auch Extrem CPU abhängig, da könntest Probleme bekommen.
In CoD >80 fps.

Alles in Maximalen Details gesehen. Allerdings mit einer anderen CPU, deine CPU könnte hier und da der Flaschenhals sein.
Das ein oder andere kann man aber eh runterschrauben.

Die Graka ist Top.



> Und was meint ihr zum Thema Bottleneck mit der Kombi aus meiner CPU und einer RX 5700XT?


Wird hier und da leider Auswirkungen haben. Die Graka ist eben um Jahre voraus, da wird deine CPU schon deutlich ackern müssen und kann hier und da ganz klar der Flaschenhals sein.
Den Unterschied zu deiner jetzigen Graka wirst du aber teils Extrem bemerken, trotz deine CPU.


----------



## speedy2520 (7. November 2020)

Danke erstmal für deine Antwort.

Würdest du sagen eine andere Graka würde es auch für 2-3 Jahre tun mit der ich evtl. sogar noch ein paar Euro sparen kann?

Wenn meine CPU die Graka vermutlich eh begrenzen wird, dann würde doch auch eine RX 5700 reichen, oder?

Preislich nimmt sich eine 5700xt zu einer 5700 ja nicht viel aber wenn effektiv die gleichen fps bei rum kommen, dann spare ich lieber die 30-50€

 Was meint ihr?


----------



## Hypertrax99 (7. November 2020)

Hängt etwas von deinen Spielen ab... man weiß ja nicht was du in 2-3 Jahren an neueren Spielen zocken möchtest.

Forza Horizon 4,  CS, Rocket League brauchen an sich nicht viel, vor allem CS braucht ja fast garnix. Generell sind Shooter und Rennspiele meistens relativ human was den Leistungsbedarf angeht. Bei Aufbauspielen und Rollenspielen bzw. Openworld-Spielen siehts da schon anders aus. Da wird in der Regel deutlich mehr dargestellt als bei den anderen und entsprechend mehr muss verarbeitet werden. Und dann gibts ja noch Spiele wo man unzählige Mods laden kann um das ganze nochmal zu steigern.


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2020)

vielleicht solltest du warten, bis die RTX 3070 sich "etabliert" hat und schauen, ob es dann eine RTX 2070 Super für maximal 400 Euro gibt. Im Moment kosten die 450€ und mehr, wobei sie aber nur 10% schneller als eine 5700 XT ist. Die RTX 3070 ist wiederum 35-40% schneller als die 2070 Super und würde THEORETISCH ab 500€ kosten. Derzeit kostet sie wg. der Nachfrage eher 650€ und mehr, weswegen es keinen Druck für eine Preissenkung der 2070 Super gibt.


----------



## speedy2520 (7. November 2020)

@Hypertrax99 
Kann ich auch noch nicht sagen was ich für Spiele in 2-3 Jahren spiele aber die oben genannten werden es für das nächste Jahr werden und dafür sollte die Graka ausreichen. Müssen auch nicht immer die maximalen Grafikeinstellungen sein aber F1, Forza und CoD sollten schon flüssig laufen 

@Herbboy
Ja ich denke auch, dass es nicht verkehrt ist noch 2-4 Wochen zu warten, vorallem weil die GPU's von AMD ja Mitte November kommen. Hoffe AMD hat mehr Graka's auf Lager und der Preis der RX 5700XT sinkt schnell  
Meinst du aber nicht, dass eine 2070 super etwas zu viel wäre? Die Graka soll ja "nur" für die nächsten 2-3 Jahren reichen, weil dann definitiv mal eine neue CPU und so her muss.


----------



## Herbboy (9. November 2020)

speedy2520 schrieb:


> @Hypertrax99
> Kann ich auch noch nicht sagen was ich für Spiele in 2-3 Jahren spiele aber die oben genannten werden es für das nächste Jahr werden und dafür sollte die Graka ausreichen. Müssen auch nicht immer die maximalen Grafikeinstellungen sein aber F1, Forza und CoD sollten schon flüssig laufen
> 
> @Herbboy
> ...


 "Zu viel" gibt es nicht   die Frage ist nur, ob Preis-Leistung stimmt. Bei der 5700 XT ist das schon jetzt der Fall, bei der 2070 Super aber erst dann, wenn sie günstiger wird.

Klar: wenn die 2070 Super günstiger wird, die 5700 XT aber gleichzeitig auch, dann bleibt der Abstand natürlich so, dass die 2070 Super den Aufpreis NICHT wert ist.


----------



## speedy2520 (10. November 2020)

Würdet ihr denn aktuell eine RX 5700XT kaufen? Oder noch warten bis die RX 6000er Reihe released wurde? 
Wenn ihr jetzt schon kaufen würdet, was ist ein guter Preis aktuell? Und könnt ihr ein bestimmtes Costummodel empfehlen?


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2020)

Ich würde auf die 6000er Reihe warten ... ganz ehrlich: ich hab eine 1080 OC, nicht Ti, und spiele selbst im "normalen" WQHD. Forza 4 läuft bei mir mit max. Details oder dynamische Anpassung mit ~60fps, d.h. ganz weit weg von den 144 Hz die mein Monitor könnte. Auch Anno 1800 ist bei mir an der Kotzgrenze und hier komme ich mit max. Details nicht unbedingt auf 60fps.

Vor allem, du möchtest 400 EUR ausgeben, wenn man aber hier noch 100 EUR drauf packt, bist du doch bei der 3070 und 6800. Die dürften auch noch die nächsten 2-3 Jahre überleben und dürften dann auch im neuen PC einen Platz zum ... spielen ... finden.


----------



## speedy2520 (10. November 2020)

Mh, ja prinzipiell hast du recht und eine der neuen Generationen würde sich preis/leistungs-technisch vermutlich mehr lohnen aber wenn ich mein jetziges Setup angucke befürchte ich, dass ich eine GPU der neuen Generation ziemlich hart "bottlenecke" mit meinem Prozessor und dann ist das erstmal rausgeschmissenes Geld bis ich mir einen neuen Prozessor und damit vermutlich komplett neuen Rechner kaufe. Da dafür momentan einfach das Geld fehlt muss ich irgendwie ein low budget Grafikwunder basteln 

Und ein RX 5700XT leistet schon mehr als ne 1080 oder?


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2020)

speedy2520 schrieb:


> [...]Und ein RX 5700XT leistet schon mehr als ne 1080 oder?


... natürlich tut sie das, sie ist ja auch ein paar Jahre jünger.

Aber wenn man sich die Ergebnisse mal so anschaut: https://www.techpowerup.com/review/sapphire-radeon-rx-5700-xt-pulse/28.html

Wir sprechen hier von ~18% Mehrleistung ... wie gesagt, ich würde 100EUR mehr investieren und hoffentlich eine 3070 oder 6800 "abstauben".


----------



## Hypertrax99 (10. November 2020)

6800 wird aber vermutlich wie bei 3070 enden, +150€ und ausverkauft ^^


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2020)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> 6800 wird aber vermutlich wie bei 3070 enden, +150€ und ausverkauft ^^



Also, dass die Customversionen wohl teurer sein würden als die FE, war an sich klar - aber ausverkauft? Nö, du kriegst mehrere Modelle ab Lager für eben um die 650€ https://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&asd=on&asuch=rtx 3070   das ist auch schon seit ein paar Tagen so, also kein Zufall. Bei der 3080, DA sieht es mau aus: mindestens 980 (!) Euro und derzeit in D nur in 3 Läden ab Lager lieferbar.


----------



## Rabowke (10. November 2020)

Kumpel meinste letztens das ein Laden bei mir um die Ecke eine 3080 verkauft, Zotac?! Die rufen dafür 980 EUR auf. Un - fucking - fassbar!


----------



## Hypertrax99 (11. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, dass die Customversionen wohl teurer sein würden als die FE, war an sich klar - aber ausverkauft? Nö, du kriegst mehrere Modelle ab Lager für eben um die 650€ https://geizhals.de/?cat=gra16_512&asd=on&asuch=rtx 3070   das ist auch schon seit ein paar Tagen so, also kein Zufall. Bei der 3080, DA sieht es mau aus: mindestens 980 (!) Euro und derzeit in D nur in 3 Läden ab Lager lieferbar.


Ja jetzt, aber ich vermute mal stark, dass die jetzt alle auf AMD warten und schauen was die taugt und dann passiert dort das selbe wie bei Nvidia, falls die besser ist 

Ich warte noch auf ein Gaming bundle :/
Bei der 3070 gibts nix dazu, hoffe die 6800 hat was brauchbares dabei.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (11. November 2020)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Bei der 3080, DA sieht es mau aus: mindestens 980 (!) Euro und derzeit in D nur in 3 Läden ab Lager lieferbar.



Es gibt schon ein paar günstigere, aber die spawnen halt und sind kurz darauf wieder vergriffen. Los geht's ab 870€ bei meinen Beobachtungen. Den einzigen Unterschied, den sich dabei sehe, ist ein geringerer Boost-Takt gegenüber denen mit 900€+ Preisschild.


----------

